# how to make this fork?



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

always loved clam jumpers fork...i fucked up a set of 26" classic fork once tryin it? but wats the trick?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

YOU NEED A 1/2 INCH PIPE BENDER DO A LOOK AROUND THERES SOME ONE ON HERE THAT DID A HOW TO


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Mar 12 2011, 08:24 PM~20077706
> *always loved clam jumpers fork...i fucked up a set of 26" classic fork once tryin it? but wats the trick?
> 
> 
> ...


same here :banghead:


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

but wat fork bars???? 26" classic or wat?? cuz i did a clean bend jus didnt look rt??


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Mar 12 2011, 08:28 PM~20077740
> *but wat fork bars???? 26" classic or wat?? cuz i did a clean bend jus didnt look rt??
> *


...it doesnt seem to work with a 26"...my tire hits that steering bar


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Mar 12 2011, 07:24 PM~20077706
> *always loved clam jumpers fork...i fucked up a set of 26" classic fork once tryin it? but wats the trick?
> 
> 
> ...


i think they were regular 20" forks? i have that mag i'll dig it up and find out.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I think it has something to do with the older original forks being made of a better quality metal then the cheap forks they make now a days. The older metal could take more shaping then todays forks. I bet if you try it with an older set of forks that it would bend alot better.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

they are 26" forks. standard forks, bent like lesstime said with a pipe bender..........


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

A lot of them used the forks from the krates. The forks were longer than the standard 20 inch forks because the krates had 16 inch front wheels. The fork had to be longer to compensate for the loss of 4 inches from going to a 16 to 20 inch wheel.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

krate forks are for 24" tire


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Est.1979_@Mar 12 2011, 10:47 PM~20078337
> *krate forks are for 24" tire
> *


Krate forks were for 20 inch frames with a 16 inch wheel.


----------



## Neighborhoodz (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=bending+forks


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys are all right. The new forks are made cheap. I used OG krate forks on my son's bike.. They a longer. I used a tube bender.


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

my kids bike got oldskool forks my uncle bent the forks when he had the bike by lowering a car on them


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

i know wat yall r talkin about ive tried it wit a 26" classis but clam jumpers frok has a super bend almost looks like a hand saw shape... the ones yall posted have a miner clean bend but i wanna know how clam jumper got his.. ive seen few wit the hand saw shape... ill post pics to show diff..


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

simple clean bends...





















old school major bends??


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

The way I did my sons forks I traced the forks figuered where I was going to make my bend shift the fork at the bend point using a 20" fender as guid for it won't hit the down tube and draw the last part of the fork if your templet works then you can bend your forks I did my sons with a vise torch and visegrip


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

well justdeez is rite they are forks for a 20" bike but the og krates had longer forks like 3 or 4 inches longer. but get some og fork arms and draw the shape of the bend out like claim jumpers but dont use 26" forks they wont look rite get og 20" forks and that should work.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

YOU CAN ALSO USE 20'' SCHWINN KRATE FORKS FOR THE 20'' BIKES THESE WERE FROM A LEMON PEELER I BENT THEM FOR MY 16'' TRIKE BUT I ALSO USED THEM ON MY '52 SPITFIRE


















































THESE FORKS I BOUGHT FROM A LIL MEMBER A WHILE BACK THEY WERE SUPPOSED TO BE FROM FREAKY BEHAVIOR AND I THINK THESE FORKS ARE 24''NOT SO SURE


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2011, 09:57 PM~20078414
> *Krate forks were for 20 inch frames with a 16 inch wheel.
> *


i know but a 24" wheel fits clean i got a set and a 20" wheel fits with extra space


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Krate forks were 24" forks.


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

and thats what claim jumper used on a sting ray bike


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

From looking at the pictures of Claim Jumper (a boys frame) and seeing the other boys frames done up, I noticed that the top bends are not that extreme but the bottom bends seem to be right on the money. Maybe using a 26 straight fork will do the trick and bend the top so that it mates with the springer, since the neck on a boys frame is smaller than that of a girls frame and the 26 frames. The krate forks are made to fit the smaller necks already, and are not at that extreme of a bend.

Just my 2 cents. If this is wrong....someone let me know before I ruin another set of good forks. (different project though) That tutorial link is great too....shows me what I was doing wrong.


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Mar 13 2011, 07:08 AM~20079851
> *YOU CAN ALSO USE 20'' SCHWINN KRATE FORKS FOR THE 20'' BIKES THESE WERE FROM A LEMON PEELER I BENT THEM FOR MY 16'' TRIKE BUT I ALSO USED THEM ON MY '52 SPITFIRE
> 
> 
> ...


this bike is firme homie...


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

what if i use the schwinn reproduction forks ? would that work ?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Mar 13 2011, 02:58 PM~20082334
> *what if i use the schwinn reproduction forks ? would that work ?
> *


if it was a 20" frame with a 16" front wheel i think it will work. i dont know about the quality of the metal tho, does it say made in china? lol


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 13 2011, 04:38 PM~20082517
> *if it was a 20" frame with a 16" front wheel i think it will work. i dont know about the quality of the metal  tho, does it say made in china? lol
> *


yeah its a 20'' with the 16'' front wheel. i bought it in walmart like 4 yrs ago ?


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Mar 13 2011, 07:00 PM~20082635
> *yeah its a 20'' with the 16'' front wheel. i bought it in walmart like 4 yrs ago ?
> *



i wouldnt think so... i have the same bike.. tos r 20" classic forks.. i assume u need a 24 or 26" classic to do it.. im ganna try it tomorrrow


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Mar 13 2011, 07:31 PM~20084280
> *i wouldnt think so... i have the same bike.. tos r 20" classic forks.. i assume u need a 24 or 26" classic to do it.. im ganna try it tomorrrow
> *


the forks on 20" krate bikes with 16" wheel in front are 24" forks.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

some bad assssss forks :thumbsup:


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 14 2011, 12:19 AM~20085279
> *the forks on 20" krate bikes with 16" wheel in front are 24" forks.
> *



the og ones yea.. the walmart ones r 20"


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this is offtopic from these forks but i was lookin at a lowrider bike mag and i came across a bike i always loved as a kid!! i love the way this fork was bent. (onlything i would do is add the fork braces) how can this fork be done? thanx in advance..


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

This thread is a good one, I want to see more OG forks!


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

my sons 1952 schwinn spit-fire


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Est.1979 said:


> my sons 1952 schwinn spit-fire


:thumbsup:


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I think it has something to do with the older original forks being made of a better quality metal then the cheap forks they make now a days. The older metal could take more shaping then todays forks. I bet if you try it with an older set of forks that it would bend alot better.


u can use re-pop forks but you have to fill them with sand then bend them so they dont kink........


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------

